# Name for a wizard's school



## exile (Jan 30, 2008)

The campaign that I am building will feature a wizard's school. In earlier incarnations, I have called the school the Hall of Mysteries. I'm looking to change the name to something less, well, generic.

The school is set in a Port Lenore, a fantasy metropolis that bears much resemblance to New Orleans. The headmaster is a man (secretly a lich) known as Synnoch the Black Flame. Synnoch is incredibly sociable so far as liches go. He is using the school to secretly recruit and train his own cadre of followers (those students not in line with his way of thinking get expelled, meet an untimely end, or are stripped of their arcane 'spark' and transformed into a deformed servants for the school). 

So, I need a name for the school. Alternatively, you could point me to a list of names for fantasy wizarding schools.

And I don't want to hear Hogwarts out of anybody.

Chad


----------



## Deekin (Jan 30, 2008)

Order of the Golder Wyrven?


----------



## Wild Gazebo (Jan 30, 2008)

Black Water Academy


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Jan 30, 2008)

Miss Cackle's Academy for Witches from children's series _The Worst Witch_ by Jill Murphy. (I suspect this is where JK Rowling must have gotten most her ideas for Hog..., er, that school.)

Roke from _The Wizard of Earthsea_ by Ursula LeGuin. Actually I think it was always called "the School on Roke," Roke being an island rather than a school and the school being unique.

that's about all I can think of.

Are you naming a good wizard's school, evil wizard's school or a place that considers "all the magical arts to be of value" sort of place? What flavour is your existing campaign world? 

Von Steuffen's Kindergarten of the Necromantic Arts
The Academy of the Four Elements
The Harmonious Rising of the Magnificent Yin
The Society for the Preservation of Arcane Wisdom


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 30, 2008)

Academie D'Arcane

The Tower of Art

Unseen Academie

Los Purdue (I know I've spelt that wrong)


----------



## ivocaliban (Jan 30, 2008)

_Dragon #338_ features several arcane academies with interesting backstories and names. Seems to me that one of them was set in a swamp, as well.


----------



## DestroyYouAlot (Jan 30, 2008)

"Jeff."


----------



## Fallen Seraph (Jan 30, 2008)

Hmm... Well, if you want it to sound somewhat New Orleanian, you could manipulate/take some Hoodoo terms... Hmm... 

The Sombre-Bokor Circle (The Circle of the Dark Bokor) Bokor is a Hoodoo sorcerer. 

You could even have neophyte members of the order inhale magically enhanced Datura. So the Lich can help control them. 

Datura is a main-ingredients in the drugs that cause a person to become a "zombie" if you have seen Serpent and the Rainbow, you know what I am talking about.


----------



## exile (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas all. The school is currently headed by an evil wizard (a very sociable lich) but it presents a very respectable (i.e. there is a place for all types of magic) front.

Chad


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Jan 31, 2008)

Dr. <insert lich's name here> Academy for the Advancement of the Arcane Arts.

I like the sound of a sociable lich. I've always thought the lich is the one who has undergone the least personality shift of all the undead. I picture the average lich as always having been somewhat aloof and cold. Aloof by human standards, positively chatty by undead standards. So sociable lich makes sense to me.


----------

